# frage zu word!!!



## PCamateur (6. November 2008)

hallöle!!!

ich hätte eine Frage:

Wie kann ich in Word 2007 eine Schrift um 50% dünkler machen??? 

danke schoneinmal


----------



## Herbboy (6. November 2008)

PCamateur am 06.11.2008 16:48 schrieb:
			
		

> hallöle!!!
> 
> ich hätte eine Frage:
> 
> ...


also, schwärzer als schwarz geht nicht. oder hast du ein zB standard-rot und willst es dunkler machen? 

du hast doch oben im menü, wo du auch schirftart usw. wählen kannst, auch die farbe, da is ein großes "A" mit nem balken drunter in der aktuellen farbe. klick dadrauf, da kommt ein popup, da hast du unten "weitere farben", da kannst du das selber einstellen.

wenn du einen bestehenden text ändern willst, dann musst du natürlich den betreffenden text erst markieren und dann auf das "A"


----------



## PCamateur (6. November 2008)

Herbboy am 06.11.2008 17:18 schrieb:
			
		

> PCamateur am 06.11.2008 16:48 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



das weiss ich nur ich muss für die schule einen text formatieren und da steht:
...Schriftfarbe schwarz 50% heller,.....

und dann noch:
...hintergrundschattierung weiß 5% dunkler......


----------



## bsekranker (6. November 2008)

PCamateur am 06.11.2008 17:21 schrieb:
			
		

> das weiss ich nur ich muss für die schule einen text formatieren und da steht:
> ...Schriftfarbe schwarz 50% heller,.....
> 
> und dann noch:
> ...hintergrundschattierung weiß 5% dunkler......


Ziemlich seltsame Angaben.

Ich würde bei "Weitere Farben.." auf den Reiter "Benutzerdefiniert" gehen und unter "RGB" dreimal 128 eingeben. 0 ist Schwarz, 255 ist Weiß, du suchst die Mitte.

Bei "Weiß 5 % heller" kommt man mit dieser Vorgehensweise natürlich nicht weiter. ^^


----------



## Herbboy (6. November 2008)

PCamateur am 06.11.2008 17:21 schrieb:
			
		

> das weiss ich nur ich muss für die schule einen text formatieren und da steht:
> ...Schriftfarbe schwarz 50% heller,.....
> 
> und dann noch:
> ...hintergrundschattierung weiß 5% dunkler......


 wo steht das?


----------



## PCamateur (6. November 2008)

Herbboy am 06.11.2008 17:46 schrieb:
			
		

> PCamateur am 06.11.2008 17:21 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wir haben einen Zettel bekommen aber ein Kollege von mir hat es herausgefunden.....

vll. war im 2. Post das auch gemeint und ich habe es falsch verstanden....

also auf das A mit der Farbe, auf Designfarben und wenn man drauf bleibt kommt ein fenster wo drin steht schwarz heller 50%... als beispiel....

trotzdem danke an alle!


----------



## Herbboy (6. November 2008)

PCamateur am 06.11.2008 21:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Herbboy am 06.11.2008 17:46 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ach so - ich glaub das ist etwas schlecht "übersetz". da is wohl gemeint, dass die "unteren" farben im vergleich zu der obersten referenzfarbe um x % heller/dunkler ist, das ist alles.


----------

